# How could i build smal refining machine ?



## talalstuvs (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello I have a smal scal of gold lab. I want to know could i make a smal scal of gold refining machine ? I want to refine 100grams to 300grams .
Thanks in Advance .


----------



## Geo (Sep 5, 2011)

im afraid you have been mislead. there is no gold refining machine. you may have seen such things advertised before but if it was a real thing then this forum would have no reason for being here. if you want to refine gold then you need to read the forum and read C.M.Hokes book "refining precious metal waste". you will find a link to this book on the forum member Palladium's signature line. read, learn,ask questions and when you think you understand then read the book again.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 6, 2011)

You can buy a refining machine but they are over priced and limited in their capabilities as advised above you would be better off learning the methods posted here on the forum.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 6, 2011)

This machine will do 1.5 kilograms (1500 grams, 48.125 t.o) per cycle, it's the smallest they make. 

http://goldmachinery.com/machinery/IAO10.htm

This is all of the equipment you need to do the melting, refining, and pouring the fine bars. But at $56,000 US dollars it's pricey. It's cheaper to read on the forum and ask questions.


----------



## Geo (Sep 6, 2011)

it also states the for the best results you should start with material that is already better than 14k at gold content of at least 600/1000. :lol:


----------

